
The Riddle of the Human Species - robg
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/02/24/the-riddle-of-the-human-species/?hp&gwh=2469249683E7F1823AE233F161454B72
======
tokenadult
Previous submission (also not of the canonical URL, as here, no comments):

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5286369>

Commentary on the submitted article, "E. O. Wilson mistakenly touts group
selection (again) as a key factor in human evolution":

[http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2013/02/26/e-o-
wilso...](http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2013/02/26/e-o-wilson-
mistakenly-touts-group-selection-again-as-a-key-factor-in-human-evolution/)

